# Greenville, SC Kobi 3 yo Gorgeous Male-Time's up!



## Ewilliams (Oct 17, 2007)

Please PM me as I cannot post his picture from work!

Here is the info where he is in Greenville. Taryn is the contact. I have pulled almost a dozen dogs from this shelter and they are VERY rescue friendly. Please email them and do NOT call.

Kobi, male German shepherd, he is about 80 lbs. Turned in b/c of landlord issues. Passed our temp tests. Kobi is 3 yrs old

Greenville County Animal Care Services

328C Furman Hall Road

Receiving Building

Greenville, SC 29609

Due to the overwhelming number of phone calls we receive each day from those of you who want to save lives, we kindly request correspondence by e-mail. Thank you for all you do to save animals!

[email protected]


----------



## ncgsdmom (Jun 24, 2008)

Handsome boy!!


----------



## Renoman (Apr 10, 2009)

bump


----------



## mcdoglovers (Jan 15, 2004)

Nothing concrete yet but we may have a foster in this area that is available. I am working on it now.


----------



## Renoman (Apr 10, 2009)

Fingers are crossed it works out.


----------



## Renoman (Apr 10, 2009)

any news yet?


----------



## Ewilliams (Oct 17, 2007)

Bump. news?


----------



## lsoilm1936 (Dec 28, 2003)

We have a foster mom on the way to the shelter, but shelter just stated that New Beginnings is supposed to be pulling??? Is there a contact # for NB so Lisa can call?


----------



## sierrasunnkennels (Aug 1, 2007)

Hi Lori, 
Taryn emailed us and said that Lisa could not get the foster there in time to evaluate him, that is why we said we would take him. If you want to go ahead and get him, that is fine. Just let me know so I can get in touch with Taryn. 
Thanks, 
Jules


----------



## mcdoglovers (Jan 15, 2004)

My foster family couldn't get there until after 5:00 because of work. They did meet Kobi and he tested well on leash and with other dogs. He knows some obedience commands. He is a BIG boy and is very sweet natured. Julie, can you please shoot Taryn an e-mail and let her know that you have no opposition to our group pulling him tomorrow. Much appreciated.


----------



## sierrasunnkennels (Aug 1, 2007)

Hi Lisa, 
Taryn contacted us to take this boy after she was told that your foster would be there by noon, but then got a call from a lady saying that she did not know when/if the foster would be showing up, so she contacted us to take him. He is being vetted in the morning and everything is already in place, I am sorry for the mix up, but we answered a plea from a shelter needing help. 
Thanks, 
Julie


----------



## mcdoglovers (Jan 15, 2004)

Your earlier post said it would be no problem to call Taryn and let our family pull him. Are you now saying that it is a problem? I just need some clarification as my family thinks they are going to pick him up tomorrow and I need to let them know something.


----------



## sierrasunnkennels (Aug 1, 2007)

I kept checking here to see if anyone was going to reply, and no one did, nor did anyone email me (which is easy to do) so we had to set up transport and a place for him to go. Taryn and I spoke all the way up to 7:30pm tonight, that is 2 1/2 hours after your person went there, and I still had not heard anything. The last I heard was there was no one for this dog, so we did make arrangements. Not sure why, it seems, you are trying to start a fight over one dog, the shelter asked us to help and we did. I too had to make arrangements for a place for him and we could not wait until the last min., as Taryn said he needed to be p/u tomorrow, so we made arrangements.


----------



## mcdoglovers (Jan 15, 2004)

I'm not sure how this confusion has arose. Taryn knew of our committment to this dog last night. The only issue was what time today my foster family could get off work to go meet him and she advised me they could do so anytime between 12:00 and 7:00. My foster family and I both spoke to Taryn at 5:00 and committed to picking him up tomorrow. I have no clue why Taryn would not have told you that during your conversations after that time. As for it being "easy" to e-mail you, I am not permitted to use internet at work and therefore could not post on this board until after I got home tonight. I did not know it was a situation that required me calling someone else to do it for me as Taryn (the coordinator for the facility) was fully aware of our committment and Lori had posted at 4:41 today that we were committed to him and you responded to that post that it would be no problem so I deemed you to be fully aware of the situation as well. I thought your group would be happy to have a local family take him into their home as opposed to your group having to use their resources to drive more than 6 hours round trip to pick him up. As you say there is no reason to fight over one dog as there are many more in shelters that need our assistance. I wish Kobi the best with your group as he is my only concern.


----------



## sierrasunnkennels (Aug 1, 2007)

If you would like the emails from Taryn, I will be happy to ask her if I can send them to you. Again, I waited over 2 1/2 hours before we made arrangements to p/u. If we had not had people change plans and rearrange schedules to make this possible, I would have been happy for you to go get him. I did wait as long as possible to hear from you, before I needed to start making calls myself. I don't quite know what has happened here, but we just want the dogs to be safe, and have stepped aside many times to make way for other rescues who were interested in the same dogs. As for you not being able to email me, apparently Lori could as she posted on here at 4:41 today, from her post it looked like you were in touch with her, and maybe she could have let us know after your foster left there, as we did not make arrangements until around 7:30 pm. Again, I am sorry for the confusion, but this is something that you may want to address with Taryn. I had no way of knowing what your agreement was with Taryn or what your conversations were, I only know that she asked us to take Kobi.


----------



## mcdoglovers (Jan 15, 2004)

I don't think it's necessary to expend even more energies into this. That time can be put to use on other efforts. I'm sure we both responded to the same e-mail that Taryn sent to all rescue groups so it is not necessary that I be apprised of them. I am sorry that she did not communicate to you our committment to him and that our committment was not understood from Lori's earlier post on this board. I obviously misunderstood your post in response to Lori's posting as I thought you understood the situation. Best wishes to Kobi as he embarks on his new life. Fingers crossed that he will be heartworm negative.


----------



## sierrasunnkennels (Aug 1, 2007)

No, we did not respond to the general plea that Taryn sends out to everyone, she emailed us specifically to ask if we could take him. I hope he is HW neg. also, but he will be treated, as all of our HW pos. dog are, if he is positive. I agree, our energies are best spent elsewhere, there are more GSDs in need than all of the rescues combined can handle.


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

is this dog safe?


----------



## sierrasunnkennels (Aug 1, 2007)

Yes he is, thanks.


----------



## mcdoglovers (Jan 15, 2004)

Any update on sweet Kobi?


----------



## sierrasunnkennels (Aug 1, 2007)

Kobi is at our location in upstate SC. with Barb and Mark Hefner. He is safe and happy.


----------

